# tons of tracks in one area.



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

found three areas that had an area that had all kinds of yote tracks in a small area of 10 to 15 yrd area. found 3 of these areas. one in a food plot on the end of a tall ridge that over looks "forever". the other two was in old logging roads that run out on long high ridges in a pine thicket of 5yr old pines and the other was in 8 yr old pines.
why, do you think?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My guess would be , without seeing the tracks ( are they on a path to somewhere, going back and forth or just around all willy nilly) the hill top is probably where they spend time in the sun with agood view of forever and the food sources, the ones in pine thickets may lead to a denning site.


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

the particular areas that i am talking about -- the tracks are (if you can picture this) as if the yotes are on a dance floor and their tracks are being left behind on the dance floor. Tracks on top of tracks in all directions inside an area of 10-20 yrds.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That is totally weird I've seen places with a lot of tracks like a pack of them spent the night but what you describe is odd. Do you have a trail cam? Or know someone who would lend you one? That might make for some interesting pics.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I hunted up in Northern Missouri a couple of months ago and seen a TON of traffic on top of the snow in an area right next to a river's levee. The tracks were like you described - right on top of each other. If I had to guess, I would have thought that this was a spot where they played around. After all, they are dogs!


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

chris, that is kinda what i thought and i also was thinking--maybe where they howl at night maybe
youngdon, good idea, i have 2 cams


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll be looking forward to the pics. the time stamp will probably give some good info.


----------



## cmiddleton (Jan 29, 2010)

scent post, marking their area.
any scat?


----------

